# Omega-3s whole fish



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

How much fish would you need to include in a dogs diet to have enough omega-3s? 

I've read that mackerel is very high in omega 3s, as high as 2g of omega-3 per 100g serving? With the mackerel I get weighing roughly 0.5 lbs that would give me approximately 4.5g of omega-3 per fish or 4500mg. I believe that is more than the minimum amount for a 25lb dog to consume in a week?

Besides the fish and eggs, the meat I get is mostly factory farmed. I generally feed whole raw mackerel and sardines for fish. So how many fish meals would I need a week to give my 25lb dog enough omega-3s or is better to supplement with fish oil?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I am not sure of the answer as to how much fish would need to be included. I feed mostly wild game or grass fed red meat, and I still supplement with salmon oil. One of my dogs needs extra for allergies, so he gets four squirts of it a day. And the other two each get two squirts a day (one with each meal) just b/c....


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm just not sure if feeding 1-2 whole mackerel/sardines a week as I have been would make supplementing with fish oil unnecessary? 

After we get our new freezer next year I will probably be able to feed more wild/game meat as well.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I give my dogs a whole mackerel or two every single day and don't supplement with oil on a regular basis. Sometimes I up and decide to but not regularly.

I just really strongly prefer to get them what they need in real food form as much as possible and at $1.33/lb why not?


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

I feed fish once a week (this week is angel) - and supplement with salmon oil on the days I don't feed fish, only 1 capsule/day. I find it keeps his coat nice, shiny and soft - and then I'm sure he's getting enough omega 3's.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I get sardine from the fish market, I feed them once or twice a week and feed no supplement it seems to do fine. I think you can figure out what you pet does good on. I think they all can be different.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am lucky to have access to a lot of venison but I do feed fish a few times per month. I have never supplemented for Omega 3. When I feed fish I feed mackeral, anchovy, and salmon head.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Discover Omega 3 Fish Sources may be of interest. EPA and DHA most important as ALA needs "work" and isn't efficiently absorbed by digestion.

I don't think there can be a simple insert of how much as each dog is different.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I think he does well with his whole fish. He has a wonderful soft and shiny coat. No itching or dry skin. Just wasn't sure if there would be some added benefit of fish oil as I read about many people supplementing with it. 

Thank you everyone for your input.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> I feed fish once a week (this week is angel) - and supplement with salmon oil on the days I don't feed fish, only 1 capsule/day. I find it keeps his coat nice, shiny and soft - and then I'm sure he's getting enough omega 3's.


angel fish? Those are fish tank fish


----------



## droopy (Jan 4, 2013)

I am so hoping my new pup likes fish as the whole month of June I get a five gallon bucket full of mackerel. I used to use them for shark chum but now with the pup eating PMR the sharks get a reprieve


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

> How much fish would you need to include in a dogs diet to have enough omega-3s?


According to the 2006 NRC numbers. . .
_"For adult dogs, the RA for LA is 1.1% of DM, while the RA for ALA is 0.044% of DM. The recommended AI for long-chain omega-3s (EPA + DHA) for adult dogs is 0.11 g per 1,000 kcal, while the safe upper limit is approximately 2.8 g per 1,000 kcal. "_

Iams researcher Dr. Greg Reinhart, recommends a ratio of Omega-6 to Omega-3 ranging between 5:1 and 10:1 for dogs, however independent fatty acids researcher Dr. Doug Bibus who worked under Dr. Ralph Holman, the scientist known for naming Omega-3 fatty acids, did a fatty acid study with dogs and recommends a closer ratio of Omega-6 to Omega-3 between 2:1 and 4:1.

I feed mackerel too but canned/cooked not raw, so the omega 3 amounts it contains are cut by over half and possibly even more considering oxidation with packaging etc. I like to supplement with fish oil capsules a few times a week when I'm not feeding grass fed meats, or canned mackerel. I also agree that the amount will vary for the individual dog to some extent depending on individual absorption and/or any health conditions that might benefit from a higher dosage (allergies, heart conditions etc.).


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Noodlesmadison said:


> angel fish? Those are fish tank fish


I know you get the small fish tank fish...the ones I buy is big between 500gm - 800gm and sold for human consumption(not as pretty as the fish tank ones). Don't know what is the difference between the 2.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I feed wild caught whole mackerel every Sunday and alternate other days between wild caught anchovies and sardines. My dogs LOVE fish and no supplementing necessary.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

frogdog said:


> I feed wild caught whole mackerel every Sunday and alternate other days between wild caught anchovies and sardines. My dogs LOVE fish and no supplementing necessary.


Totally agree. I feed enough grass fed meat, pastured eggs, and fresh sardines to not need supplements. I feed about 2 meals of sardines per week.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> I give my dogs a whole mackerel or two every single day and don't supplement with oil on a regular basis. Sometimes I up and decide to but not regularly.
> 
> I just really strongly prefer to get them what they need in real food form as much as possible and at $1.33/lb why not?


I just found a local source for wild mackerel, as well as sardines, fish heads and herring (yay). But-- not @ $1.33/lb; I pay between $2.49-2.99/lb... Lucky you!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I just found a local source for wild mackerel, as well as sardines, fish heads and herring (yay). But-- not @ $1.33/lb; I pay between $2.49-2.99/lb... Lucky you!


Oops, that SHOULD have been $2.33, lol. I don't feed entire meals of it, just a fish or two per day for each.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

What percentage of fish do you think is safe to feed? My dog is having trouble with chicken, pork and turkey. Fish is fine, but I'm afraid that I can overdo fish.


----------

